# Quick question about ultrasounds and early pregnancy



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I had a transvaginal u/s this morning, and my GYN diagnosed me with an ovarian cyst and said my uterus was empty. Assuming I ovulated between 1 and 2 weeks ago, does this u/s definitely prove that I'm not pg? Would anything be big enough to see at this point if I was pg?


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

I've had ovarian cysts in the past and know that some women develop corpus luteum cysts (on their ovaries) in early pregnany. This is what I was thought to have in the early stages of my pregnancy (caused by the increase in progesterone). It could be thatyou haven't implanted yet, and I'm pretty sure they can't see a tiny fertilized egg!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How tiny would an embryo be 10 or so days after conception? My cyst is about 1cm X 2cm and looked HUGE on the screen (so I'm sure something smaller would have shown up quite easily.)


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Transvaginal u/s typically will pick up at least a gestational sac within the uterus once hcg levels reach approximately 2000. The average hcg at 14dpo is around 50, so it is typical to schedule an u/s approximately 10-14 days after your first + beta.

At 5w4d, we saw two gestational sacs with yolk sacs with my twin pg. I am assuming we could have seen the gestational sacs a couple of days earlier, but it's unusual to see anything prior to 5w (which would be 21dpo) even with the best of u/s machines.

HTH.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

It's over 9 years since I had an early pregnancy scan, but at 5 weeks (I think it was 23 days after ovulation) they couldn't see a single thing. It was there at 7 weeks, though.

Technology has advanced a LOT during that time, though.

But I think, from what I've read, that you wouldn't see anything either way, at that stage.

At 10 days past conception it would only just be implanting (the range is 5 days past ovulation to 14 days past ovulation). At that stage it's still fairly microscopic, isn't it?


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I don't have an answer to your questions, but needed to reply to caloli's response. With my last pg I had u/s at 4 weeks, 2 weeks after an ivf where we could see the sac, and at 6 weeks where I could easily see the heartbeat.

So if 14 days after a 3 day transfer they could clearly see the sac, I'm imagining they could see something at 12 dpo, but I don't know about 7 dpo.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, it sounds like it's too early for the u/s to be conclusive. I'll continue to take care of myself as if I could be pg (avoid alcohol, keep taking extra folic acid, ect) until I know for certain.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Phew- I got my period this morning! Now I don't need to re-arrange the next 6 years of my life.


----------

